# Mamaw went wild



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Turned my wife loose on the Ohio River yesterday and she caught near 80 pounds of catfish. Lots of blues but the most impressive fish was a 17 pound channel cat.

I thought she might let me reel one in today but when I went to get a rod getting a bite she said let her get it cause it her was her favorite rod.

Her favorite rod is any rod that is getting a bite at the time


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Her favorite rod is any rod that is getting a bite at the time


 nice goin' sis  
robby,did she let kayla in on the action?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

No she told Kayla it was to cold for her to be outside this weekend  










Her channel cat was a major league channel cat though


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Channel!! Now we know for sure who's the real Cat catcher in your family, lol.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Robby

Looks like you both had a great time on the river  .

Thanks for the photos.

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Heck of a channel cat Sis !!! Nice going................ CATKING


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice Channel indeed! Way to go! Sounds like an awesome day!


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

What a great looking fish! You go girl!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well,maybe it's best kayla stayed home.if not,she'd probably be claiming credit for that channel.you know,"i showed mamma how to catch it"   
and it would be 30 pounds by now


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Sis,

Very healthy looking Channel Cat.........Doc and Lynn


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Is she a happy camper or what?










We released 2 blues before putting these fish in the livewell.










One of the blue cats was a biter so I resorted to the glove


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow... look at all those kitty kats!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

aha!!!i see you hired a "professional" guide for the trip


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice catch!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That young guy in the background looks like somebody we all know?? JIGGER maybe...............  ..................... CATKING


----------

